# What's your favourite coffee shop?



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

*Who is your favourite key player coffee shop?*​
Starbucks215.38%Costa215.38%Cafe Nero430.77%Other (Please specify)215.38%None of the above323.08%


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Just curious to see who is the favourite big player amongst the members here.

Personally, Starbucks every time. Nero would be second choice, with Costa bottom of the pile.

Please vote and comment.

Andy


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If you also add a vote for none of the above I think you will find that will be the winner.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Eyedee said:


> If you also add a vote for none of the above I think you will find that will be the winner.


Couldn't agree more.

Costa is shocking at times: filthy tables and toilets, rude staff - that's ignoring the coffee - give me a decent independent every time...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A notable omission to that list is McDonalds who sold 84 million cups in the UK in the 12 months preceeding September 2010

Source: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/retailandconsumer/8016918/McDonalds-now-biggest-seller-of-coffee-in-UK.html


----------



## Dotty (Nov 29, 2010)

Butlers Cafe


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Please tell me this is some sort of joke. Starbucks?


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

No. It's not a joke. I just wondered what the popular opinion on this forum was surrounding the big chain coffee shops.

Thanks for the link, Glenn. The nation's choice seems to be the exact opposite of mine. McDonalds would certainly be at the very bottom of my list. I don't know how they actually get away with calling that stuff they sell coffee? I'm fairly sure none of the staff will have had barista training. It just doesn't make sense.......


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

In Aus and NZ the baristas are fully trained and run McCafe franchises

They've had flat whites for over 10 years too...


----------



## standard issue (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd...dare I say...back, McDonalds also (within the chain genre) purely because I'd rather spend £1 for a bean to cup coffee (admittedly I drink americano so no frothing required anyway) against £2.50+ for a glorified bean to cup coffee served by ost other chains, plus if the chain doesn't operate bean to cup but has badly trained baristas who don't have a passion for coffee you get worse than the mediocre consistency achievable with bean to cup.

I hate mcdonalds food (can;t eat it due to being lactose intolerant) but I do like looking at the industrial design in all their machinery.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I want to change my vote to the new 'none of the above' option!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

jonc said:


> I want to change my vote to the new 'none of the above' option!


I've made this change for you


----------

